# CESU



## Frank 23

I need to employ a person to clean my home because I am now disabled and my wife has lost the use of her right shoulder and limited use of her left arm. I really have one question. I pay no tax in France because I have a UK Government pension which I have to pay tax on in the UK. The CESU website shows that I pay my employee an hourly rate plus a charge to cover for their social security, holiday pay etc. in the simulator it shows that I can get a tax credit for some of the payment but do a get a refund even though my tax return shows no charge. Thanks for any advice


----------



## Poloss

Frank 23 said:


> I really have one question. I pay no tax in France because I have a UK Government pension which I have to pay tax on in the UK.
> In the simulator it shows that I can get a tax credit for some of the payment but do a get a refund even though my tax return shows no charge. Thanks for any advice


If you have a French tax return as you imply in your message, you should qualify for a refund from the tax office.
Check tbat you've given them your correct IBAN.
The fact that you pay no tax is not relevant
rather that you have registered with the tax office in France


----------



## Nomoss

Frank 23 said:


> I need to employ a person to clean my home because I am now disabled and my wife has lost the use of her right shoulder and limited use of her left arm. I really have one question. I pay no tax in France because I have a UK Government pension which I have to pay tax on in the UK. The CESU website shows that I pay my employee an hourly rate plus a charge to cover for their social security, holiday pay etc. in the simulator it shows that I can get a tax credit for some of the payment but do a get a refund even though my tax return shows no charge. Thanks for any advice


Yes. The CESU refund changed from a tax deduction to a tax credit in 2018, so if you don't owe any tax they give you some cash when your tax bill is calculated.
You pay your employees their net hourly rate x hours worked. You enter the total amount at the end of each month, not before, when you will see an estimate of the social charges, but you don't pay this to your employee, it will be taken from your bank.
You will receive an advice of the exact amount a couple of weeks later, with the date on which it will be taken directly from your bank account - usually the end of the following month. This is all set up when you join.
After the fiirst year you use the system, you will get an advance each January of 60% of the amount you received the previous year. If this proves too much, it is reclaimed when you get your Avis d'impôt, or you can tell them it is too much before they pay it.
Once you join the system you will receive regular information on what is happening and updates advising of innovations and changes.


----------



## Crabtree

One other thought-check your top up if you have one Some top ups will pay for a cleaner or a home help for a period of time due to a medical condition or discharge from hospital
Also you may find it useful to talk to the assistante sociale for your commune as you may be able to get other more practical help eg rails etc


----------



## Frank 23

Thank you so much for your comments and help.


----------



## ChrisCran

Starting this year, it's possible to get you taxe credit immediatly : it's name "Avance immédiate". You need to use the "cesu +" service, then you can activate this service. URSSAF will pay your employee, then will deduct half from your account


----------



## Nomoss

ChrisCran said:


> Starting this year, it's possible to get you taxe credit immediatly : it's name "Avance immédiate". You need to use the "cesu +" service, then you can activate this service. URSSAF will pay your employee, then will deduct half from your account


Only if your employee agrees to CESU+. My gardener seems to share the innate suspicion of French bureaucracy of many.
He much prefers to have the money in his hand immediately, than have a promise of its arriving in his bank account next week.


----------



## BackinFrance

Nomoss said:


> Only if your employee agrees to CESU+. My gardener seems to share the innate suspicion of French bureaucracy of many.
> He much prefers to have the money in his hand immediately, than have a promise of its arriving in his bank account next week.


But the question was specifically about CESU. That said, your service providers do not have to accept a CESU contract, but then it is up to you to decide what you want to do. If you are happy with a service provider who will not work for you with a CESU contract, then you need to decide what you want to do.


----------

